# Ac question



## Gkellar (May 8, 2019)

missing the guts inside the cab, outside air filter, box that holds outside air filter and one other thing, about 550.... opinions. 

Thinking about taping the air inlets on the outside of cab and just circulating air to the evap from the cabin and the little filter behind that. Seems to me the air would be cooler and dust free. If there’s a problem with not getting enough to the evap I could wire small fans behind the cabin filter to push air into the top part of the cab. 

Anything to save 550 for those missing parts. I don’t see why it wouldn’t work, you can set a vehicles unit to where it just circulates cabin air.


----------

